# more electronic annoyances



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My laptop has been running Ungodly slow. I have gone thru everything it could possibly be. It's a super duper processor, super storage and quick storage. I get the little blue wheel no matter what I do.

I have tried antivirus, clean sweep, registry cleaner, amount of storage, the cable guy, who tells me that speed is gotten with the cable directly plugged in to the laptop not wifi. This is a new laptop that replaces the other one that was slow, a new router that's better than the cable one, and I only sit 20 feet away. So my theory is that our cable being the only one in this area, they must have too many people on one area cable. It's not the signal speed, it's a weaker signal due to too many people receiving the signal. Probably no change in that.

But it appears that my galaxy tablet is ultra speedy on that signal. It does not have windows 10 but an android system. Could be that all that beefed up laptop requires a stronger signal to run it's beefed up hardware. 

So, I decided to go with a tablet, 12 inch, less storage, keyboard, Dropbox for my pictures, and a blue tooth mouse. Also taking it's micro port and converting it to several USB ports and card reader. So far so good. I bought a book I'm waiting for to learn how to copy and paste or save, and my printer runs off the tablet, but I'd like to learn a less complicated way.

It's a whole new ballgame but I need to try to switch away from the laptop to tablet because this tablet is super fast. I have the same tablet but smaller and in 4 years, no problems.

So for anyone who has a painfully slow laptop, I will keep updating how this works out. Like whether it's as easy as windows. It certainly is mega faster even downloading pictures. 

My husband has a laptop , smaller, unbeefed, with windows 10. And seems to have less problems, but does get the little blue wheel less than frequently.

Beefed meaning Intel pentium high numbers, mega fast instant storage, and 1 Terra bite of long term storage.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That doesn't make much sense to me. The amount of storage shouldn't have a thing to do with how fast it is or isn't. 

Download Glasswire, it will tell you what all is running and how much it's using. I don't use it because it can be a data hog and I'm on 6 gigs a month.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well there's the processor that gets the info then there's RAM that keeps it temporarily. So it's good to have if you have to collect a lot -fast. Like downloading pictures.

I was reading up on Wi-Fi signals and strength. You can get a multiplier or enhancer for the signal coming in. It's not speed. It's strength. My husband and I for years have noticed that we have a weaker signal at the time kids get home from school. So I read thru some directions on Yahoo to find stuff in the computer to tweak to improve receipt of the signal. So I will see.

I'll check out the glasswire. Robin, I wonder what the price difference is between getting 6 gigs a month or having your cell phone also be a hotspot and supply signal. One night me, hubby, and his son were all on laptops and the electric went out and he just turned on his cell phone and it supplied plenty of signal really easy .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's just as expensive. My 6 gigs comes from a Jet Pack which is a little compact size gizmo that is acually feeding a cell signal to my laptop. 

Check, you might already have the ability to use your cell phone as a hot spot. I know I can use mine.


----------

